# Memory Core / MCS6503 / Redactron



## oldgoldman (Feb 8, 2014)

Sick of looking at these in the basement.

Threw them up on eBay. Prices may be whacked .. who knows.

Anybody wants them on the Forum, I'll knock off 10% off buy it now price and throw in shipping to US

Buy all 3, I'll knock off 15% off buy it now

redactron board = 151228275701

standard memories board = 151228271226

MOS MCS6503 = 151228267662

Regards,
OGM


----------



## Captobvious (Feb 10, 2014)

Got a link to the auction?


----------



## philddreamer (Feb 10, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/timsllc/m.html?item=151228275701&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2335e85bf5&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 10, 2014)

Nice core memory, any idea from which computer it comes?

Göran


----------



## oldgoldman (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi .. No idea which unit the memory core board came from.

If anyone from outside the US is interested .. we can try to figure out the shipment situation.

Regards,
OGM


----------

